# PokeMafia - Legends V. 4! Sign up now!



## Severus Snape (Apr 28, 2010)

There, a Mafia based on Pokemon. Normal rules apply. All forum rules also apply to the game.


Characters

Mafia:

Mewtwo - He is the leader of the Mafia and can vote for two DIFFERENT people.

Giratina - He learns the roles of a random person every night.

Darkrai - Sends people to sleep so they can't vote for one night.

Heatran

Other:

Articuno - Freezes people to stop them voting for a day.

Zapdos - Paralyzes people to stop them voting for a day.

Moltres - Burns people to stop them voting for a day.

Mew - Needs to be lynched twice to die.

Lugia

Ho-Oh

Entei

Raikou

Suicune

Celebi - When lynched, revives random player.

Regirock

Regice

Registeel

Latias - Can't be lynched first night.

Latios - Can't be lynched first night.

Groudon

Kyogre

Rayquaza - Moves all votes to random person.

Jirachi - Votes removed if there is 1 vote on it.

Deoxys - Needs at least 5 votes to be lynched.

Uxie - Saves someone from being lynched one night.

Mesprit - Saves someone from being lynched one night.

Azelf - Saves someone from being lynched one night.

Dialga - Skips to random day/night if lynched.

Palkia - Chooses a player and if Palkia is lynched, the chosen player is lynched instead.

Phione

Manaphy

Cresselia - Revives one person on last night.

Regigigas - Can vote twice for the same person on last day.

Shaymin - Can escape being lynched last night.

Arceus - When lynched, revives players lynched before it.


35 spaces to sign up!


1. brandman1996
2.
3. Patar
4. KronoGreen
5.
6.
7.
8. Sage Noctowl
9.
10.
11.
12.
13. Kammington
14.
15. Worst Username Ever
16.
17. Flora and Ashes
18.
19.
20.
21.
22. Brock
23. Zangviper
24.
25. Seritinajii
26.
27.
28.
29. rock-ground
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35. I Love May - Indigo


----------



## Sage Noctowl (Apr 28, 2010)

Aha, you're going to get 35 People?


----------



## Flora (Apr 28, 2010)

that's a bit...optimistic of you.

also the stuff about the last day/night confuses me.  there isn't a set amount of days (as far as i know), so...


----------



## Severus Snape (Apr 30, 2010)

Very optimistic :)

I can possibly calculate the last day and last night so don't worry.


----------



## Patar (Apr 30, 2010)

Oh screw the PM I just sent you. I get it now. I'll sign up.


----------



## Severus Snape (May 1, 2010)

Please choose a number to be.


----------



## Patar (May 1, 2010)

Number three since it's my birthday: 3/3 I'm so good :D


----------



## Sage Noctowl (May 1, 2010)

I'll sign up regardless if we get enough people.  I'll pick number eight for the same reason (my birthday is 8/8).


----------



## Karkat Vantas (May 1, 2010)

Sign up for the hell of it. Spot 13.


----------



## Green (May 1, 2010)

I'll sign up for number 4. x3


----------



## Worst Username Ever (May 1, 2010)

Ok, I'll be number 15.


----------



## Flora (May 1, 2010)

Might as well.

Picking 17 for reasons i'd rather not explain.


----------



## Severus Snape (May 2, 2010)

Sure. All in!


----------



## Karkat Vantas (May 2, 2010)

Why is this v.4? Is that for the fourth generation?

This game must have been awfully boring during Gen. I.


----------



## Ether's Bane (May 3, 2010)

I'll join. I'll be #29.


----------



## Severus Snape (May 3, 2010)

Good guessing Kammington!

Welcome, RockGround!


----------



## brandman (May 3, 2010)

I'm not too sure what this is about.... but I'll join as number one.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (May 3, 2010)

*POKEMAFIA LEGENDS v.1

DAY ONE*
Articuno: I nominate Mewtwo!
Mewtwo died. He was Mafia!
The town wins!
Zapdos: ...well, that was boring.


----------



## Patar (May 3, 2010)

Yeah, it's gonna be impossible to fill this all up. There are 8 people signed up. Only 8. We need 27 more people.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 3, 2010)

No idea what this is about... but hey, sign me up for 23, my lucky number.


----------



## Severus Snape (May 5, 2010)

lol, kammington.

Anyway, brandman and zangviper are in!


----------



## Wargle (May 5, 2010)

Signing up as 22


----------



## Severus Snape (May 6, 2010)

Your in, Brock!


----------



## I Love May - Indigo (May 6, 2010)

Sign up as 35 please?


----------



## Severus Snape (May 6, 2010)

Welcome, I Love May - Indigo.

You are in!


----------



## Seritinajii (May 8, 2010)

I miss Mafia D: So I'll be spot #25.


----------



## Severus Snape (May 8, 2010)

Sure.


----------

